
[Lecture Videos] CMU 10-701 Introduction to Machine Learning - seycombi
https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~mgormley/courses/10701-f16/schedule.html
======
seycombi
ML Introduction Courses Comparison

10-715: this course is intended for PhD students in the Machine Learning
Department.

10-701: this course is intended for PhD students with a strong mathematical
and programming background.

10-601: students in this course have the most diverse collection of
backgrounds.

10-401: this course is intended for undergraduates with a strong computer
science and mathematical background.

